# Repair Sennheiser CX-400-II earphones



## Clausman

Hi all,
   
  I want to fix my 3.5mm plug for my Sennheiser CX-400-II and CX299. Both plugs broke at the same spot (really disturbing)
   
  So, as a non-expert I was expecting 2 or 3 copper cables, but now I have 4+2 wires.
   
  red, green, red&green, copper and two beige cloth-like
   
  I found this:
   
  Quote: 





> The cables (in my case) were as follows (Sennheiser CX 300):
> 
> Cable 1: Red (right channel) and orange (ground).
> Cable 2: Green (left channel) and red-green (ground).
> ...


 
   

   
  well, I bought a Neutrik REAN NYS231BG 3.5mm 3-pole Mini Jack Plug Stereo plug

  Now I don't know how to connect it. So I was wondering whether anybody knows how to fix it? Do I need to remove the insulation, if yes how, or will it automatically melt?
  Thanks,
  Claus


----------



## tjohnusa

Orange and Red Green to 3 on the plug.....I can't remember which one is right and left. 1 and 4 in your cable pic are nothing but insulation to keep the cord soft. Tin the wires with solder before you try to attatch to the plug ans the heat should melt the coating on the cables.You should use at least a 15 watt iron...25 or 30 would be better. Try to be quick because if your iron is on the plug spades too long it will melt the plastic acting as an insulator between the spades. If you feel to uncomfertable doing this I can do it for you for free......send me a PM if you want to do this.


----------



## Clausman

Hi thanks,
  I'll tin the ends first! I have larned soldering in middle school, so I'll try it myself. but thanks for the offer.
   
  I'll keep u posted on my progress. my soldering iron arrived today.
  cheers,
  claus


----------

